
Musk vs. Zuck - boto3
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-52487486
======
lowdose
BBC usual blame tech gospel with a false dichotomy.

The only real people benefiting from the shelter-in-place restriction are the
people that do not die because they don't get sick.

The majority as in 99% of these people are 65+ years old with pre existing
medical conditions.

For this life saving safety measure other generations have to pay with a
severe contraction of the economy which is cascading in an enormous job &
productivity lost.

[https://www.statista.com/statistics/1105061/coronavirus-
deat...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/1105061/coronavirus-deaths-by-
region-in-italy/)

------
gmoore
why should we care what either of them think.....

~~~
AndrewDucker
Because they have influence over the world, and some people take their
opinions seriously.

Therefore being aware of them can be useful.

~~~
ksec
>and some people take their opinions seriously

Some ( or many ) even take it as gospel, especially Musk. And it is important
to know where some of these perception came from if you ever met somebody with
those thoughts.

------
ykevinator
Musk is a phd in physics and a genuine innovator. Zuck is a permanent teenager
who got lucky copying friendster

~~~
cjhopman
> Musk is a phd

Wow. That's impressive considering he was only in a phd program for two days
(and that it wasn't even a physics program).

